# Joining the Canadian Army on Prozac



## amg433 (15 Jan 2014)

I take Prozac for mild-moderate anxiety and I was wondering if it was still possible to join.


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Jan 2014)

1. You can apply. 

2. None of us can tell you if you can join.

3. This site comes equipped with a search engine; use it.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> None of us can tell you if you _can _join.




But some of us can tell you if you _should_


			
				amg433 said:
			
		

> I take Prozac ...... The Weakling...... Don't shoot!......."A C8 is by me considered excessively heavy!"



No.  Find a paintball website to live out your fantasies.


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Jan 2014)

I don't know if you can join on prozac, but I was half rat arsed on Lucky Lager when I joined.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Jan 2014)

Read this http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112199.0.html and this http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13192.0 any further questions should be directed to OFFICIAL sources.

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

